# You Think This Will Happen In America?



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Highly possible I believe......
Uniformed Terrorists | Active Response Training


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I was starting to worry then I realized impersonating an officer is against the law. It would also probably be illegal for some of those type of people to have a firearm. I also hope they would know where the gun free zones are so they didn't take weapons into that area. They would also need to be aware of the maximum legal capacity for there firearm in certain areas. With laws like this in place it would be impossible for something like that to happen unless these people are criminals.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If they do have the uniforms, the only people who will probably know the difference between a real police officer and a fake would most likely be another officer, maybe.

There are way to many different uniforms the police wear.
Different municipalities wear different uniforms , swat members, Dea, under cover operations, homeland security, border patrol, immigration, conservation, auxiliary.....etc.

They ,the impersonators are only going to wear the uniforms when beginning or going into a planned action.
The public would not scrutinize a uniformed police officer quickly enough to make a difference. 
If they are in action , and uniformed you're most likely screwed anyway.

If such information gets into the citizens awareness mind set you are more likely to get false reports of idiotic police calls from citizens claiming he didn't look like a real cop , you might want to check it out. Paranoia would be a high level, and the criminals will be shooting at cops more and claiming he didn't look like a real cop , lol.

Should we start profiling police officers, I think not. My opinion.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

rustygun said:


> I was starting to worry then I realized impersonating an officer is against the law. It would also probably be illegal for some of those type of people to have a firearm. I also hope they would know where the gun free zones are so they didn't take weapons into that area. They would also need to be aware of the maximum legal capacity for there firearm in certain areas. With laws like this in place it would be impossible for something like that to happen unless these people are criminals.


Never stopped the imposters before.
Never stopped people from getting guns who were determined to get one. Legal or not.
Legal capacity magazines does not apply to law enforcement. If they're wearing police type uniforms, who's going to tell them their magazine's illegal?
Your last line said it perfectly THEY ARE CRIMINALS!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Nothing would surprise me. Using uniforms isn't a new tactic, but it can be an effective one all the same. We all owe it to our communities to be vigilant and prepared.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I hope that police departments everywhere are devising methods to identify _each other_, at the very least.

How the average citizen can figure this out is a more difficult problem. The solution is obviously going to be what it always is, in regards to rooting out terrorists: our LE agencies have to find out who and where they are before they get a chance to employ their plans. It's a difficult thing to do, and obviously, LE cannot often take the credit they deserve for thwarting terrorist acts, without giving up the secrecy that makes them possible in the first place. That will always result in the average citizen believing that LE is incompetent, or acting in an unconstitutional way. Tough call.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Sure it will happen. It happen in Europe on a regular base. The left media just don't report it. And everyone knows, as long you give a liberal a way out that his ideology doesn't work they take it. Yea and when the media don't show it they denial it ever happen even if they have to crawl over death bodies.

But in one I have to disagree with the Article. They don't need to steal or burglarize homes for uniforms. That would not be very efficient and it would be very stupid. And than you need a Uniform in 38-40 and the burglary only brought Uniforms in the Size 48-50. So where do the Uniforms come from. In Europe the Government and the Police don't sit on the Table and tailor their Uniforms, they have contractors that do that. In the past before the socialistic revolution in Europe companies like Hugo Boss had this contract. Uniforms could only be ordered by a official police department or a state.

After the Socialistic revolution in Europe the Socialistic Governments carried Millions and Millions of Muslim into Northern Europe, even today they bring 8 Million Muslim into Northern Europe every year. 
And they needed jobs. So the Governments helped with Taxpayers money to create and implement businesses. Alternators, Tailoring, and Book print shops.
A Muslim terrorist don't need a faked Drivers License or a faced Passport. He goes to the Mosque and Imam and there he becomes a very original one because the Governments let print their stuff in this Muslim Shops. Driver Licenses, Passports, Credit Carts everything what you dream of, not as a copy or a face, no - as an Original out of the official government printing press. 
That's is how they get Uniforms, Passports and even official documents like a police ID card. In London they stopped a so called youth gang (all members were between 35 and 45 years, but youth doesn't show in crime statistics and it make it better in the news) hat official police ID's from Scotland Yard or even MI5. Especially the MI5 card confused may real police forces because they were even in the computer and could survive a normal ID check on a police car computer.

A Mosque is a military base of a Muslim Jihad. That is what it is. Many especially liberals believe that a Mosque is something like a Church or a Synagogue. No - a Mosque is a military Base in the worldwide Jihad. A Supply for Military Equipment that provides also special hiding space, Meeting rooms and function as relays between the fighters out there and the Muslim leadership.

The current State President of Turkey said: Sorry liberals but that is a quote of a non extremist Islamic Terrorist. This is the voice of Mr. OBAMA Alliance, the President of Turkey.


> President of Turkey:
> "Our minarets are our bayonets, our domes are our helmets, our mosques are our barracks. We will put a final end to ethnic segregation. No one can ever intimidate us.
> If the skies and the ground were to open against us, if floods and volcanoes were to burst, we will not turn from our mission.
> My reference is Islam. If I am not able to speak of this,
> what is the use of living?"


Islam is peace and if you don't belief it, so ask Chris Cringles, your next liberal neighbor or if you have the courage and the stomach so read the Koran: Sure 5, 9, 14.
You could also go to our soldiers funeral home, sit there on a bench and listen and see how peacefully Islam is.


----------

